
The History of the Saturn V - fogus
http://www.astronautix.com/lvs/saturnv.htm
======
look_lookatme
Interesting tidbit from <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saturn_V>

_On September 3, 2002, Bill Yeung discovered a suspected asteroid, which was
given the discovery designation J002E3. It appeared to be in orbit around the
Earth, and was soon discovered from spectral analysis to be covered in white
titanium dioxide paint, the same paint used for the Saturn V. Calculation of
orbital parameters identified the apparent asteroid as being the Apollo 12
S-IVB stage. Mission controllers had planned to send Apollo 12's S-IVB into
solar orbit, but the burn after separating from the Apollo spacecraft lasted
too long, and hence it did not pass close enough to the Moon, remaining in a
barely-stable orbit around the Earth and Moon. In 1971, through a series of
gravitational perturbations, it is believed to have entered in a solar orbit
and then returned into weakly-captured Earth orbit 31 years later. It left
Earth orbit again in June 2003. Another near-earth object, discovered in 2006
and designated 6Q0B44E, may also be part of an Apollo spacecraft._

------
zachbeane
Ken Rockwell has a nice lesson about the Saturn V here:
<http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/2009-07-1-new.htm>

------
oomkiller
We have one of these where I live (Huntsville, Alabama), and it is huge! You
really cannot appreciate the magnitude of it (size and engineering) without
seeing it in person, much like the Hoover Dam.

